
Apple employees can’t stop walking into the glass doors at Apple Park campus - luu
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/16/17020246/apple-park-headquarters-employees-injury-glass-doors-design
======
eesmith
That's from over a year ago. (Eg, posted
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16398594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16398594)
). Is it still true?

